# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Welcome you to the culinary world of Truc Lam Vien restaurant

## huyenle

Our restaurant thanks you for your enthusiastic support in the past years , always wishing you health and success.
Truc Lam Vien restaurant café has been running for more than 8 years since December 2002. It located at 37 Le Dinh Duong until December 2009, the restaurant moved to a new location is 08-10 Tran Quy Cap, on an area of 2000m2 in the centre of  Da Nang city , near the Han River . The restaurant has antique architecture and Vietnamese airy space with extensive garden beside beautiful waterfalls.
This is a great place for all local people and visitors in meetings face family and friends, conference, events , festivals , birthdays ...
Our friendly staffs will make you feel fun and comfortable.  We hope that you will choose Truc Lam Vien  as your destination to enjoy the culture and cuisine of Da Nang.
Truc Lam Vien Cafe & Restaurant
08 Tran Quy Cap street - Da Nang city
Tel : 0511 3582428  2242587  3574102

----------

